# web site set up



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Alright i know a lot of you guys have web sites and some better than others i was wondering if anyone can recommend a good host/web designer to me if you could pm with there info thanks in advance guys

Dave


----------



## abronko (Oct 9, 2006)

APlus.net 

Their customer service support is pretty good. They've been good with me and I know squat about hosting a website.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Lunarpages.com

Low cost, top quality, very flexible and lots of tools and features even for the entry level sites.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Tripod.com Cost me $4.95 a month to keep the banners off of the site. I built it and up loaded it. Not hard at all. They also have tools to build your own.


----------



## SnowDesk (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Dave,

We have just released a product that will do just what you are looking for and more for only a little bit more a month than an average web hosting cost.

To see just what Snow Desk does, and an example website that we have built for a customer, you can take a look at the overview video here: Snow Desk Overview Video

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to write or call.

Thanks,
Ben Andersen
Votek inc
206-406-3364
[email protected]


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

dfdsuperduty;375596 said:


> Alright i know a lot of you guys have web sites and some better than others i was wondering if anyone can recommend a good host/web designer to me if you could pm with there info thanks in advance guys
> 
> Dave


Dave,
when I had my website i used "godaddy" to get my domain name. 
"theprimehost" for my web host its cheap and good service, and they double there space for new customers.

I hope that helps you!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I paid about a $1000 for my site (see sig line), just finished it this week.
I think it's worth every penny, the guy did a fantastic job. (if you like it, his link is on the bottom of my pages) and I'd appreciate you dropping my name as where you found it.

I think we pay $5 a month to host it and $12 a year for the domain name


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

LoneCowboy;380443 said:


> I paid about a $1000 for my site (see sig line), just finished it this week.
> I think it's worth every penny, the guy did a fantastic job. (if you like it, his link is on the bottom of my pages) and I'd appreciate you dropping my name as where you found it.
> 
> I think we pay $5 a month to host it and $12 a year for the domain name


Your website is nice, and it was made with Dreamweaver.
I have thought about using that program. But I'm old school, I write my own code.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

You can still "code" your own site with Dreamweaver...
I have done about 10 sites all with Dreamweaver and Fireworks for Images.
The Macromedia programs now owned my Adobe are the easiest by far to learn IMO
If you need any help let me know.


Jason


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave, 
you got me thinking, so last night I purchased a domain name from Godaddy.
today I purchased a host from the prime host $19.95 a year.
So I built a brick wall it was up within 20 mins of paying for the host.

So I guess now I have something to work on for a while.

www.proscapez.com


----------

